# electricity



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

I need electricity prices in portugal pls monthly
thnx:heh:


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://energia.edp.pt/particulares/energia/tarifarios-2015.aspx


----------

